

PyParallel – An experimental multicore fork of Python 3 - trentnelson
https://github.com/pyparallel/pyparallel

======
sciurus
Previous discussion of a presentation about PyParallel:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7861942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7861942)

------
trentnelson
The website has a bit more info and some benchmarks for those that are
interested: [http://pyparallel.org](http://pyparallel.org).

------
trentnelson
There's been a bit of discussion over at reddit, too:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3jhv80/pyparal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3jhv80/pyparallel_an_experimental_proofofconcept_fork_of/).

